# Cannabis / Marijuana fragrance oils?



## TheCCC (Feb 26, 2022)

Hi guys,

I'm hoping to make some cannabis scented candles and wax melts (as a hobby while I learn from the ground up then maybe sell later on, who knows). I do love the smell of this particular plant and I think it would make a great scent. I have found a couple of "Cannabis" FOs online, and have bought one from a company called Buychem, but unfortunately on receiving it (I paid £8 for a 10ml bottle!), it smells absolutely nothing like cannabis at all, not even remotely. It smells more like parma violet sweets!

I was wondering if anybody has managed to buy any (preferably here in the UK) FOs that actually smell like cannabis? I realise that getting the scent exactly right is probably not going to be possible, but I'm just looking for something that's as close a resemblance as possible. I found some for a great price from the US seller "CandleScience " called "Hemp Fragrance Oil" that from the reviews looks like it smells great for the job, so I know it's possible. The problem is that this company will not ship their product to the UK.

Does anybody know of any cannabis FOs for sale here in the UK that actually smell like a bit of the old "Texas Tea"?!


----------



## TheGecko (Feb 26, 2022)

FYI..."Texas Tea" is slang for crude oil, not weed.  

Anyhoo...you're not going to be able to find what you want because there is no one-size-fits-all scent for cannabis....it varies so much.  I haven't smoke it since the 70s, but my husband does and depending on what he gets, it can be okay or it can drive me out of the house.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 26, 2022)

The other thing I'd suggest is that you actually make a test batch with the FO you received. Some of them smell entirely different in soap than they do OOB.


----------



## Basil (Feb 26, 2022)

I’ve used the cannabis FO from WSP and played around with adding rosemary EO / patchouli EO in it. At first it was a little chemical smelling which is why I added the EOs. But after almost a year, it’s really pretty similar to cannabis..I guess as much as can be. I read that it’s a bit tough to match


----------



## Phantomka (Feb 27, 2022)

Wondering if you infuse some shea or coconut butter with cannabis, will it retain smell. Prob not. Maybe if you add some diluted cannabis oil  drops afyer getting light trace or emulsion. The drops smell quite strong. Even if you use CBD you will get the same smell. Try on small batch maybe.


----------



## TheCCC (Feb 28, 2022)

Thank you guys I really appreciate your replies


----------



## bwtapestry (Jun 5, 2022)

TheCCC said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm hoping to make some cannabis scented candles and wax melts (as a hobby while I learn from the ground up then maybe sell later on, who knows). I do love the smell of this particular plant and I think it would make a great scent. I have found a couple of "Cannabis" FOs online, and have bought one from a company called Buychem, but unfortunately on receiving it (I paid £8 for a 10ml bottle!), it smells absolutely nothing like cannabis at all, not even remotely. It smells more like parma violet sweets!
> 
> ...


Can you use hemp oil in the candle making process?  Or hemp seeds?   Would they add a scent?  Brambleberry has a lovely hemp seed oil (cannabis sativa).  Natural Hemp Seed Oil | BrambleBerry
If you want a Hemp Essential Oil edenbotanicals has their hemp eo on sale now.  FYI this EO comes from Italy.



Basil said:


> I’ve used the cannabis FO from WSP and played around with adding rosemary EO / patchouli EO in it. At first it was a little chemical smelling which is why I added the EOs. But after almost a year, it’s really pretty similar to cannabis..I guess as much as can be. I read that it’s a bit tough to match


wowsa.  rosemary + patchouli.    Recently I tried rosemary + chocolate.   Not the best combo.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 6, 2022)

Google _"Cannibis Scented Candles" _to find appealing scents. When I first did this 2 years ago, I was amazed at how popular they are!!!



TheCCC said:


> I was wondering if anybody has managed to buy any (preferably here in the UK) FOs that actually smell like cannabis?



 It's challenging to find an FO that would please a wide range of customers.  When this was discussed on another forum, it got pretty hilarious when members tried to describe the scent -- the one that came up most often was "skunky"! LOL BTW, there IS a "skunk" FO out there -- not sure if it's available in the UK. It might be worth a search.  

Here is just one link to show you what's on the USA market currently...

*Best Cannabis Candles Home Scents*

GOOD LUCK! 
And please keep in touch. Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## ccsslb (Jun 7, 2022)

I have a couple cannabis fragrance oils from WSP. They're meh OOB, but I haven't tried them in any products yet.

I just wanted to say I got such a giggle out of this thread because back in the day we would burn candles to HIDE the smell of cannabis.


----------



## TheGecko (Jun 7, 2022)

ccsslb said:


> I just wanted to say I got such a giggle out of this thread because back in the day we would burn candles to HIDE the smell of cannabis.


I was sixteen.  Borrowed a friend's Mustang to drive 12 miles over to the next town with three other friends.  I wasn't smoking because I was driving, but my friends were having a good time when I got lit up (cops).  Suddenly my non-smoking friends decided to become smokers.  What makes it even more funny is that I smoked Saratoga 120s...long and thin and two of my friends were guys.  So we are thinking we are all cool...the guys lifted the back seat and hid the weed, we're all smoking like chimneys and chewing on mints.  Cop wants to search car...he knows darn well that folks had been smoking weed.  What I didn't know until the officer opened the glove box and it was stuffed with four-finger baggies, that the friend who I borrowed the car from was a dealer.  I thought for sure I was going to go to jail.  Instead I got a ticket for speeding and a warning to be careful of whose car I borrowed.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 8, 2022)

bwtapestry said:


> Can you use hemp oil in the candle making process?


FO? Yes, actual oil that most use for soapmaking? Not successfully - it will blend with wax, but it will not add scent, and all it will really do is cause the candle so smoke excessively unless you underwick so much the candle won't burn right anyway.


----------



## ed.balaun (Jul 6, 2022)

I made cannabis and hemp candles and soap. I took a shower, lit the candle, and couldn’t stop listening to _Dark Side of the Moon. _


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 11, 2022)

ed.balaun said:


> I made cannabis and hemp candles and soap. I took a shower, lit the candle, and couldn’t stop listening to _Dark Side of the Moon. _


See?  And my hubby doesn't believe me when I say that Album is old stoner music!


----------



## ed.balaun (Jul 11, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> See?  And my hubby doesn't believe me when I say that Album is old stoner music!


----------



## AliOop (Jul 11, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> See?  And my hubby doesn't believe me when I say that Album is old stoner music!


Totally, dude.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 11, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> See?  And my hubby doesn't believe me when I say that Album is old stoner music!


It definitely is


----------



## earlene (Jul 11, 2022)

@KiwiMoose, your Hubby must have a totally different perspective.  Still.  How does he feel about 'The Wall' album? Or the 'Wish you were Here' album?  In my opinion, also good candidates. 

But Dark Side of the Moon is #3 on the *top 40*, so you are correct, milady. But then many on the Rolling Stones top 40 list of stoner albums were never in my repertoire.  Still, I am now at the advanced age of 73, so 'old' stoner music to me is definitely from the 60's, 70's, and 80's. I'd probably add quite a few not on the list, including some Country & other genre that didn't make their list. Case-in-point: Planet P Project's Pink World. I still really love that album, although I only ever had it on cassette tape, so now only play it streaming since I haven't used a cassette player in quite a long time!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 11, 2022)

Anything 'freaky' with lots of unusual sounds would have been good in those days.  Does any one remember 'Tubular Bells' by Mike Oldfield? Or was that more of a British thing?


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 11, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> See?  And my hubby doesn't believe me when I say that Album is old stoner music!


LOL Has he ever seen the movie "Pink Floyd: The Wall" with Bob Geldof? LOL I think you pretty much have to be stoned to understand it!! LOL (Different Album, same band - same difference LOL)


----------



## dibbles (Jul 11, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> Anything 'freaky' with lots of unusual sounds would have been good in those days.  Does any one remember 'Tubular Bells' by Mike Oldfield? Or was that more of a British thing?


I can’t hear that song without being reminded of the movie The Exorcist


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 11, 2022)

jcandleattic said:


> LOL Has he ever seen the movie "Pink Floyd: The Wall" with Bob Geldof? LOL I think you pretty much have to be stoned to understand it!! LOL (Different Album, same band - same difference LOL)


If ya don't eat your meat, yer can't have any pudding!  How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?


----------



## VikingChick (Jul 12, 2022)

I made a batch of soap several months ago using Hemp from CandleScience. My personal experience with cannabis is fairly limited, but to my nose it’s pretty spot on. And it’s STRONG! I can’t speak to its performance in candles though.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 12, 2022)

VikingChick said:


> I made a batch of soap several months ago using Hemp from CandleScience. My personal experience with cannabis is fairly limited, but to my nose it’s pretty spot on. And it’s STRONG! I can’t speak to its performance in candles though.


Did you feel the urge to listen to any Pink Floyd while washing? That’s when you know it’s strong.


----------



## pinpointpete (Jul 12, 2022)

Being a long time Floyd fan with many of there concerts under my belt. Dark side of the moon is an awesome album but if your going to light up a hemp candle or use hemp soap you might take a listen to the Meddle album song Echoes. Listen from beginning but it really kicks in at about 7 minutes. One of the songs I listen to when making my soap.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 12, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> If ya don't eat your meat, yer can't have any pudding!  How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?


Back when I was in high school we had this thing at the museum called "Laser Floyd" - exactly what it sounds like - they would have a laser light show to like 3 full albums of Pink Floyd music. They would have it every Friday/Saturday night - for years. This was back before smoking in public was banned for the most part - and the "mushroom" cloud of smoke was THICK. LOL And it wasn't cigarette smoke, that's for sure. You could get a contact high just from being in/around the building. LOL 
Ahhh, those were the days!!


----------



## Trinbago27 (Jul 12, 2022)

This oil is ABSOLUTELY a dead ringer for cannabis…so much so that I made a hemp soap and while curing my soap room smelled like I was lighting up!

“Mary Jane”  from New York scent.


----------



## VikingChick (Jul 12, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> Did you feel the urge to listen to any Pink Floyd while washing? That’s when you know it’s strong.


My nose was comfortably numb.


----------



## Berretumkin (Oct 13, 2022)

Hi! Why are you looking for this only in Britain? You can search online stores and buy a much better product by ordering, for example, in the USA. I have also been making handmade candles for several years. I usually order similar candle oils at https://www.stateofmindlabs.com/store/D9-THCP-p454421881. They have delivery to Britain as far as I know, and they make cool, high-quality oils. Think about it, and I will be glad if I manage to help you.


----------

